# clyrolinx flavorings



## NeXuS (5/12/16)

Hey Guys,


Has anyone ever tried their flavorings i know they are in house made and not international?

I was thinking of getting strawberry milk and mixing it with their pre-made 70/30 VG.PG 6mgNic. But not sure how their flavors are.

Surely i need to add something to the strawberry milk?


----------



## craigb (5/12/16)

here, there and this one are good starting points.

I haven't tried the Strawberry milk, but it presumable already has milk so I would assume you should be good to go, otherwise maybe look at adding some Ice Cream, Cream or if you are feeling very brave - some milk chocolate or white chocolate

As per excellent advise from @Oceanic Vapes , your overall percentage of flavour should be about 3% (I like to go a little over but that's just my preference)

Try shake n vape, but maybe let it sit at least overnight to steep. I'm using the plain strawberry as a single flavour and it's good as a standalone. If it comes out a little chemical, squeeze the chemical air out and bring in some fresh air and let it steep a little longer.

Again, referring to excellent advice from above forum member, at least a week or 2 of steeping should be expected, but I have 0% patience and shake n vape a little bit when I make it and then hit the rest the next day.

The Clyrolinx flavours are a bit controversial, but I enjoy them, and there are many others on the forum that do as well. Give a couple of the flavours a try, some will be misses, some will be hits and others will start crap and steep to awesomness.

Happy DIY'ing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/12/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-local-lekker.t26577/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-concentrate-reviews.t26602/


----------



## NeXuS (5/12/16)

@craigb @Andre Great thanks guys ill check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (5/12/16)

NeXuS said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever tried their flavorings i know they are in house made and not international?
> ...


Hey @NeXuS 

I'll try see if I can review the strawberry milk tomorrow, I do believe I put it to bed recently. Will check. I've I have I'll post it on http://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-concentrate-reviews.t26602/


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hey @NeXuS
> 
> I'll try see if I can review the strawberry milk tomorrow, I do believe I put it to bed recently. Will check. I've I have I'll post it on http://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-concentrate-reviews.t26602/


@Oceanic Vapes Thanks. Let me know what you find. I think it will be great if we can find concentrates so easy to mix. Premixed PG/VG add the Concentrates and sorted. I tend to fail with mixing when my flav's go over 5 they either not sure if the nic im using has oxidized but need to give it another shot.


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

@Oceanic Vapes You said it tastes like nesquik, did you mix it by itself or do you add sweetners? Is it safe to assume this is a good vape 1 flav ?

Are most of your tests all single flavors? Would you consider them a good daily vape ? 


Strawberry (3%): unashamedly artificial Nesquik/pink 'house brand' ice cream flavour. It wouldn't work in a strawberry daiquiri or recipes that require authentic strawberry, but will be viable for ice creams and candies.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (6/12/16)

NeXuS said:


> @Oceanic Vapes You said it tastes like nesquik, did you mix it by itself or do you add sweetners? Is it safe to assume this is a good vape 1 flav ?
> 
> Are most of your tests all single flavors? Would you consider them a good daily vape ?
> 
> ...


Hey bud, I'm not sure what concentrate you referring to, if u chatting about strawberry alone, I do not suggest that, I use strawberry as a Base or a sweetener. Alone gives a weird taste on paler. As a mix it's 100%. I do have the strawberry milk I'll post tonight round about 6 on the review thread


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Hey bud, I'm not sure what concentrate you referring to, if u chatting about strawberry alone, I do not suggest that, I use strawberry as a Base or a sweetener. Alone gives a weird taste on paler. As a mix it's 100%. I do have the strawberry milk I'll post tonight round about 6 on the review thread



Sorry. i meant the strawberry milk. Ok i will check out for your post.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (6/12/16)

Hey @NeXuS 

I've posted your review


----------

